# How Do I create and save a slideshow....



## sunbeam (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,
I am just wondering how I create a slideshow and save it to my comp to burn onto a disk?  I know my questions seem so elementary, but I am really not computer savvy by any means!!  Hand me a camera, and I can figure it out, put me in front of a computer.... not so much   Anyways, I have all my pics on my pc and would like to make a slideshow set to music, and transfer it over to a laptop.  I've googled 'slideshows' and so many options come up, that I don't know which is best etc.  Thanks so much!


----------



## Big Mike (Mar 1, 2010)

How you do it, will totally depend on the software you use.  There are hundreds of programs that can help you create a slideshow.  Many of them are pretty user friendly.

What computer system are you working on (PC or Mac etc)?  You probably have some software already, that will work.


----------



## sunbeam (Mar 1, 2010)

I use a PC.  Running on Windows Vista.  hth?


----------



## IgsEMT (Mar 1, 2010)

I use Adobe Premiere. Then create an AVI file. THEN burn in onto a DVD


----------



## savitashri (May 14, 2010)

HI,
I would like to burn it on DVD with E.M. Free DVD Photo Slideshow software.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Apr 11, 2012)

flygrass said:


> Photo DVD Burner is a good software to create photo slideshow with music,text ,transition effect and more ,also you can burn it to DVD. you can have a try.


 
flygrass, you've posted the same recommendation in like 8 threads today...  Spam much?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah and flygrasses spam is crap, Lightroom walks all over his junk for slide shows


----------



## 480sparky (Apr 11, 2012)

WhiskeyTango said:


> ..........  Spam much?



He must not.... he forgot all the links to his spam website.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Apr 12, 2012)

flickr. You load the pics in a set then click the slide show button. DONE!


----------

